# fish ohio hybrids



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

4 over 20". Not bad for a rainey Saturday


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice fish. I love the way the big ones fight.


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Yessir.7 stripers. And a bonus eye


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Are there daily possession limits on hybrids?Certain lakes different than others?

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

4 over 15in


----------



## crab (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice fish!


----------

